# New To Everything!



## ahmaeya (Feb 24, 2015)

So I've been researching soap making and bath bombs for about a year now and I finally made my first successful batch of CP soap! I've been really drawn to bath bombs and I want to make richly colored bath bombs that won't stain the tub(AT ALL) but color the water! Which colorants should i look for?

I've researched water soluble oxides and pigments, I'm guessing these won't just float on the top and create a weird ring! Is this accurate or am I stuck using food coloring/pale looking bath bombs =/

Help soap making gods and goddesses!! <3

:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 24, 2015)

Any colorant can stain a tub with old etched or acid eaten porcelain so do not go to dark. It really does not take much colorant to color water a light color. Here is a link for some bath bomb colors http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductFilter.aspx?FBK=Bath+Bomb+Colors&Submit=&FDW=1


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 24, 2015)

I color my bath bombs with food coloring.  When I started making them, all I had was food color and I guess I'm a creature of habit, 5 yrs later still using food color for making bath bombs!  The one problem I have is that the color fades in the sun at craft fairs.


----------



## ahmaeya (Feb 24, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Any colorant can stain a tub with old etched or acid eaten porcelain so do not go to dark. It really does not take much colorant to color water a light color. Here is a link for some bath bomb colors http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductFilter.aspx?FBK=Bath+Bomb+Colors&Submit=&FDW=1



hey thanks a lot! i saw those colorants, my guess any cosmetic safe FD & C colorants work! Since thats what those WSP.com colorants are. 
love this forum already! 
Appreciate the help!


----------



## ahmaeya (Feb 24, 2015)

TBandCW said:


> I color my bath bombs with food coloring.  When I started making them, all I had was food color and I guess I'm a creature of habit, 5 yrs later still using food color for making bath bombs!  The one problem I have is that the color fades in the sun at craft fairs.





Haha! that's awesome, I will have to give that a try! Thank you!


----------



## shau (Feb 26, 2015)

I use food coloring for the bomb but they are very light in colour


----------



## claryza (Feb 26, 2015)

Doesnt food coloring stain the bathtub?


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 27, 2015)

I've used a few things. 

Micas... Don't color the water or tub with my recipe. However, I only dare to go to a very light pastel

Wsp dry colorants... Don't color the tub. Water is nicely colored, but it's hard to adjust the coloring since it needs to be added to the dry ingredients

Wsp stained glass... These aren't good for bath bombs.  They fizz the mixture and don't give the bombs enough coloring. I save them for bubble bars

BB LaBomb... My favorite. The water is colored. The tub stays clean. It is easy to adjust since it can be added to the final mixture. No premature fizzing since it's dye in a glycerin base.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 27, 2015)

+1 on food coloring. My bombs were pastel and the tub did not stain - barely colored the water at all though


----------



## Saponista (Feb 27, 2015)

Does the mica form a ring in the tub snappy? I tried powdered oxides and the result was a horrible blue mess!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 27, 2015)

Mine didn't but I add poly 80 to my bombs so there isn't any oil left on the tub. Also, I only use a tiny amount of mica.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh that's a good idea!


----------



## ahmaeya (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey guys! Update! I used Wilton gel colors and it stained the tub, not like I couldn't clean it, it created a ring of color that just wiped off. I don't want that! Lol I'm going to try WSP dry bomb colorants and report back!  

Happy soaping!


----------



## ahmaeya (Mar 15, 2015)

Most oxides are oil soluble so it does not mix well with the bath water once the fizzy dissipates. Creating that weird ring around your tub. I'm learning that lakes and FD&C colorants work the best for what I'm trying to achieve. Dark saturated colors and nicely colored water without the ring. I tried gel food colorants and it colored the water and bomb nicely but left me with a nasty ring around the tub! 

will be back with more updates! 


ALSO I'm trying to make several part/stage bath bombs. Like change at every stage, they change color and/or have surprises inside =)

Happy Soaping ya'll!!


----------

